
Engineer grows ice pyramids to provide water in arid Himalayan desert - palakchokshi
http://mashable.com/2017/06/14/artificial-glaciers-fresh-water-desert-himalayas/?utm_content=buffer27202&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin.com&utm_campaign=buffer#gkHk9ZGYrPqP
======
pvaldes
Is an interesting concept, but not without some issues to solve. How they
maintain an inmaculate ice pyramid in a windy place full of dust and sand for
example. Dark sand will trap heat.

On the other hand ponds and water tanks seem a more efficient way to achieve
the same result without risking algae growth and debris. Ponds can be used to
grow food so they serve more purposes. Recycling waste, culturing fishes and
use the water later for vegetables. Chinese are doing the same since thousands
of years.

~~~
anotheryou
For irrigation the debris should be no problem. I'd guess it would also be
easy to filter it out.

